

Rails 3.1 has zero Issues - sathishmanohar
https://github.com/rails/rails/issues?labels=3-1-stable&sort=created&direction=desc&state=open&page=1

======
jameskilton
Which isn't a valid metric. There are no issues in the tracker with the
"rails-3-1" label, but there are a number of issues in the components of rails
(ActiveRecord et.al)

The full list of all Rails related issues:
[https://github.com/rails/rails/issues?sort=created&direc...](https://github.com/rails/rails/issues?sort=created&direction=desc&state=open)

As you can see, there are quite a few for the 3.1 code base.

------
jellisjapan
Because you need to look under the milestones section. Still 6 left:

[https://github.com/rails/rails/issues?milestone=1&state=...](https://github.com/rails/rails/issues?milestone=1&state=open)

